# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Не каркай, а то накаркаешь!

## Asteriks

*Когда люди в той или иной ситуации предполагают худшее, их ожидания могут способствовать ухудшению обстановки. В народе говорят по этому поводу: "Не каркай, а то накаркаешь!"
Смысл: разные предположения в одной и той же ситуации могут привести к совершенно разным результатам. Можно занять обвинительную (негативную) позицию, а можно предположить лучшее. И ситуация изменится к лучшему! 

Есть мнения?*

----------


## GRAF

Ерунда, если трезво оценить обстановку, то все как шло своим путем, так и будет идти.
Исключение составляет психологический момент, когда результат зависит от конечных действий индивидуума!
Так то вот.

----------


## Asteriks

Хм... В любой поговорке есть доля правды. Вон пословиц сколько есть, примет народных и т. п. Не дыма без огня. Даже я иногда говорю: "Не накаркай!" . А про силу мысли и её материальность? Про установку на подсознании?

----------


## Asteriks

Ситуация. Приходит муж с работы поздно. Какая реакция у жены? Можно ожидать чаще всего негатив: "Опять ты поздно пришёл, твоя работа важнее меня!" А можно предположить лучшее и сказать, что вы цените его успехи в работе на благо семьи. А теперь представьте результаты первого и второго вариантов поведения. Ну, что?
Можно предположить, что желание мужа работать допоздна на благо семьи увеличится в первом случае? А во втором?
К сожалению, мы чаще склонны поступать именно первым образом.  
Так что не каркайте! А то начнёт муж ещё позже с работы приходить и денег не приносить! 
А, главное не написала:и любить свою работу, больше, чем вас!

----------


## Asteriks

Ещё кое-что вспомнила. Ответьте, что случится с человеком, если его постоянно козлом называть?

----------


## Властелин

> Ещё кое-что вспомнила. Ответьте, что случится с человеком, если его постоянно козлом называть?


Думаю козлом он не станет. Это все сказочки про Аленушку и братца Иванушку.

----------


## Serj_2k

> Ещё кое-что вспомнила. Ответьте, что случится с человеком, если его постоянно козлом называть?


интересно, про то ли я подумал...?

а вообще, так делать плохо :1115038529:

----------


## Asteriks

Если человека называть козлом или ещё приписывать ему какие-то неприсущие ему качества, в конце концов можно сделать из него козла в переносном смысле. Подумает человек: "Ах, я козёл? Так получите, что хотите!" Обратная картинка: а если про человека хорошо думать и говорить, он же стараться будет не подвести вас, оправдать доверие, что ли! (Если он не козёл, конечно...)

----------


## fIzdrin

> Если человека называть козлом или ещё приписывать ему какие-то неприсущие ему качества, в конце концов можно сделать из него козла в переносном смысле. Подумает человек: "Ах, я козёл? Так получите, что хотите!" Обратная картинка: а если про человека хорошо думать и говорить, он же стараться будет не подвести вас, оправдать доверие, что ли! (Если он не козёл, конечно...)


отсюда следующий вопрос:а,что случится с козлом,если его постоянно козлом обзывать...

----------


## Asteriks

Думаю, козлу больше понравится, если его по имени называть, как-то по-человечески будет.

----------


## HARON

Если человека обзывать козлом,можно получить по рогам!:prankster2:

Ну а если серьезно,то все зависит от человека которого вы так называете.

----------


## fIzdrin

> Думаю, козлу больше понравится, если его по имени называть, как-то по-человечески будет.


например:ну и козел же ты,Вася.)))

----------


## BiZ111

Да, частенько думаю об этом. Пока верю в то, что удачу или что-то ещё можно спугнуть словом

----------


## Asteriks

Друг мой написал анекдот на блоге. 


> Едет мужик в троллейбусе… Хмурый. И думает: “Вокруг одно быдло, начальник кретин, жена стерва”.
> За спиной ангел–хранитель с блокнотом и ручкой. Записывает: “Вокруг — быдло, начальник — кретин, жена — стерва”. И в свою очередь думает: “Вроде было уже. И зачем ему это все время? Но раз заказывает — надо исполнять”.

----------


## Irina

Воронье карканье, как принято считать, приносит несчастье. Мы обычно говорим: "Не каркай", "Беду накаркал". Способность вороны своим карканьем предвещать несчастье невольно переносится и на людей. Верю ли я в это? Наверное верю. Действительно сталкивалась с людьми, которые, как вороны беду предчувствуют. Но отношусь к этому спокойно. 
Вот стишок к этой теме попался :

*Накаркал*
Алекс Аверин

Аквариум – вода мутнеет;
Цветник за домом – травка зеленеет;
Постель – всклокочена и неудобно спать;
Соседи – как-то косо смотрят;
Друзья – давненько не приходят;
Любимая – уехала опять;
Строители – забросили работы;
На кухне – хлеба до субботы;
В отхожем месте – все полезло вспять;
На дереве ворона поселилась.....
НАКАРКАЛ.
P.S
Да... Так и есть - она, злодейка.
Прилипнет, станет жизнь - копейка.
Она - непруха, а оно - унынье.
Хотел сказать, что ВСЛУХ НЕ ГОВОРИ
О всех препятствиях и сложностях судьбы.
Скользи поверх своих любых проблем,
Следи за ЗНАКАМИ. В них ветер перемен.
И реагируй, не плоди ворон,
А то накаркаешь и будешь обречен.

----------

